# "Those" Nevada Desert Tortoises, update



## Kapidolo Farms (Dec 10, 2013)

Dr. Allyson Walsh (San Diego Zoo Global) will update us on the situation at the Desert Tortoise Conservation Center in Las Vegas.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-84111.html


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Dec 10, 2013)

Will said:


> Dr. Allyson Walsh (San Diego Zoo Global) will update us on the situation at the Desert Tortoise Conservation Center in Las Vegas.
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-84111.html



at 

http://www.sdturtle.org/


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks Will! Thanks for representing. If I can zip down the 5, I will try to be there. But if not ... 

Would you be so kind and please share with the doctor how much this news angered, saddened, confused those of us that are gaga for Gopherus. I for one want to know why with all that funding (159 million) and 5 agencies in cahoots there was no sustainability plan for the "disposable" pet quality/captive tainted/runny nose syndrome tortoises. 

So many people, and admittedly, many outside of Nevada, even folks from Germany, would have gladly adopted them if it meant they would live and not be a risk to be returned to the desert where they could harm the wild population. Why our laws do not allow them to be adopted, even permitted and documented as so, by experienced keepers away from the put back in the wild areas, I do not know. Memo to self: find a lobbyist to change this.

The People really did feel like they had to protect the protected from the protectors. Obvious. Everyone started a petition. Hopefully they got the message that The People were not in to this news.

Thanks Will! For the news of this, and for sharing concerns if you can. : )


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Dec 10, 2013)

Zip dpwn the 5. We're Californians, that's what we do.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Dec 11, 2013)

Will said:


> Zip dpwn the 5. We're Californians, that's what we do.



Funny. Yes, we do, for miles and miles on end. Ah, the 5. Will try, Will! Sounds like a good presentation up ahead. : )


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Dec 15, 2013)

So...


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 15, 2013)

â€¦.what was the outcome?

(bit far down the I-5 for me from Washington Stateâ€¦ :/


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Dec 16, 2013)

I was unable to zip down. Boo hoo.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Dec 16, 2013)

Well the presentation was about as I expected. Mostly a fluff talk. Some unreconcilable logic applied to a question, "what now"?

One point of clarity, it is a Cal F&G enforcement to not allow them to come into the state via an institution, for homing. The guess explanation offered was to limit unique population pollution.

The SD zoo consortium of entities is looking to create a mojave desert center on the state border, or over it, so they can apply the lessons learned with the tortoise center to more species and not be tied by state laws on one side or the other.

The SD empire is subject to laws too, for the most part, yeah?


----------

